# Can Hormel Chili be a good meat source?



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

Since canned food last so long and easy to store, do you think Hormel Chili can serve as a good source of meat and whatever good nutrition meat has to offer instead of trying to freeze steaks which won't last as long? Thanks.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I am not a big fan of hormel chili. The taste just seems a bit off to me. Maybe I need to add more chili pepper to cover the taste. I can my own meat supply with a pressure canner. Hamburger did not seem to can well for me. It's texture was not good. My dog even would not eat it. But chicken and roast beef cubed is good. I keep most of my meat supply in the freezer. If something happens in the winter I could just move it outside. If something happens in the summer, I will be doing some emergency canning.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just my 2 cents.

Keep in mind that the horned chili is tomato based with a high acid content. I had some Chef Boyardee (sp?) mini ravioli that was two years past the BB date. The can was undamaged and had no rust or bulging. The contents looked normal. However, after heating, the product had a strong, sharp “metallic” taste. Needless to say, I tossed it. If you are looking for off the shelf meat sources with a long shelf life, consider your spam, canned hams, canned chicken and tuna in water (I don’t know anything about the tuna packed in oil). I’ve eaten Spam 5 years past BB and it was fine (it was in a tote that missed rotation)


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I stopped buying store chili year's ago.on account their chili taste changed for the worse.so I started home canning my own chili.bennyMG1 made a good point about canned meats.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimLE said:


> I stopped buying store chili year's ago.on account their chili taste changed for the worse...


Usually caused by the manufacturer altering one or two ingredients in order to save 0.00005¢ per unit.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

And we can't forget all of the preservatives and/or what else they include.the fda has gotten to strict.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jimLE said:


> And we can't forget all of the preservatives and/or what else they include.the fda has gotten to strict.


These days, we should start asking morticians for a discount.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How about good ole Spam??

With the amount of meat in a can of chili I'd also look at Campbells chunky soups.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes to spam,and other canned meats.i have 10 cans of spam and 8 cans of chicken. I'll be going with other cans of meat next month.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I like adding some H chili to my salsa to have with Tostitos. Otherwise, not my thing.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

newtopreppin said:


> Since canned food last so long and easy to store, do you think Hormel Chili can serve as a good source of meat and whatever good nutrition meat has to offer instead of trying to freeze steaks which won't last as long? Thanks.


Do a search of the forum for "Keystone". You will find a number of threads about their canned meats. I have LOTS of it and like it. No preservatives, only thing added is salt (a preservative but you know what I mean).

When I first started prepping for food, I bought a lot of different brands of canned chili. Not wild about it but if you serve it with rice, grated cheese, and hot sauce, it is okay, IMO. But I'd much rather have the canned Keystone meats and make my own.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Heck Ya! Better than eating Spam or bugs. Given a choice I'll take the bugs please.

Godspeed.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

newtopreppin said:


> Since canned food last so long and easy to store, do you think Hormel Chili can serve as a good source of meat and whatever good nutrition meat has to offer instead of trying to freeze steaks which won't last as long? Thanks.


I used to mix canned chilli with ramen. It was pretty good at the time. Not delicious but cheap and all the basics I needed, and strangely comforting.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Hormel chili is plain nasty.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We love Hormel Chili around here. Its all we use for that kinda stuff since Wolf Brand turned into caca. Seems super healthy to me. Not sure on the shelf life if thats the question. lol. I works great with about half a jug of Pace Med Picante Sauce mixed with it. That stuff is full of vitamins. Applied to a Chili dog can make somebody want to slap somebody elses Mama.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

[ "Back Pack Hack, post: 2118551, member: 15802"]
These days, we should start asking morticians for a discount. 
[/QUOTE]
That's only because we're already embombed with the food that we eat these days. Especially with fast food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Spam, or canned corned beef.
I prefer Argentina beef over that canned in Brazil. The Argentinians are the original New World cowboys, been raising cattle for over 400 years.
I'm not sure about good tuna (solid white albacore) or chicken. Anyone have any long term experience with either?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Spam, or canned corned beef.
> I prefer Argentina beef over that canned in Brazil. The Argentinians are the original New World cowboys, been raising cattle for over 400 years.
> I'm not sure about good tuna (solid white albacore) or chicken. Anyone have any long term experience with either?


Hear you on Argentina. Long story but a college chums Daddy who worked for big oil company stayed down there. He had the difficult job or hosting big parties..lol. Told many tales of the Argentine..he agreed with you..best beef in the world.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Spam has stored very well for me. I have only lost one can to spoilage in the past 20 years, it was there 25% less sodium stuff. It was obviously bad, can had ballooned up really bad. It sure does seem weird that the only can to go bad was one with less salt???? I have no way of knowing if that was the problem but things seem to point that way.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Spam has stored very well for me. I have only lost one can to spoilage in the past 20 years, it was there 25% less sodium stuff. It was obviously bad, can had ballooned up really bad. It sure does seem weird that the only can to go bad was one with less salt???? I have no way of knowing if that was the problem but things seem to point that way.


There was a known problem causing that and I believe it was on the low salt cans. It's been a while but it seems like the stuff was BB dated for around 2013. There was a recall back then.

If not around that time frame you probably just got one of the rare bad cans that make it out. Considering how many millions of cans that they make in a year I can imagine a few bad ones get out here and there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back to Hormel Chili..its our favorite for hot dogs..chili pies etc when we aint making it ouselves. We used be fans of Wolf Brand but somebody got greedy and started putting too much oat meal in it or something. It aint as good as it used to be. Hormel is best with about half a jar of Pace Medium Picante sauce in it. Reminds me of some spicy chili served on the chili dogs that could make a grown man cry at the local hamburger joint back when I was a younger skull full of mush.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's good in a pinch if you need a fast meal, but for the money there's not a lot of meat in those Hormel Chili cans. I keep some of the Hormel Chili in my stash, but I add my own canned beef to it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Gallon cans of chili from Sams aint bad. Stag or something. Peddled quite a few fritoes pies using the stuff back in the good old days.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

newtopreppin said:


> Since canned food last so long and easy to store, do you think Hormel Chili can serve as a good source of meat and whatever good nutrition meat has to offer instead of trying to freeze steaks which won't last as long? Thanks.


I like Stagg Chili. Haven' tried Hormel.
There are lots of canned foods that give a good amount of protein.

Chef Boyardee


*Babies need about 10 grams a day.*
*School-age kids need 19-34 grams a day.*
*Teenage boys need up to 52 grams a day.*
*Teenage girls need 46 grams a day.*
*Adult men need about 56 grams a day.*
*Adult women need about 46 grams a day (71 grams, if pregnant or breastfeeding)*
*








Are You Getting Enough Protein?


How much protein do you need to stay healthy? WebMD explains how to choose the best sources of protein for your diet.




www.webmd.com




*
Canned fish, beans, nuts (can be kept in the freezer for longer life), are high in protein. 
Oatmeal, and some noodle products like cup-o-noodles have a decent amount.
Check out the nutritional content label.

Also, have supplemental vitamins on hand.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

nondakotagroer said:


> I am not a big fan of hormel chili. The taste just seems a bit off to me. Maybe I need to add more chili pepper to cover the taste. I can my own meat supply with a pressure canner. Hamburger did not seem to can well for me. It's texture was not good. My dog even would not eat it. But chicken and roast beef cubed is good. I keep most of my meat supply in the freezer. If something happens in the winter I could just move it outside. If something happens in the summer, I will be doing some emergency canning.


I've learned something good this past month. We had a black-out that lasted for three days. Fortunately, I've put lots of bottled water in the freezers (I like drinking it as it melts). When the blackout hit, we didn't open the upright freezer at all (to avoid the cold from going out). 
We were using the ones in the fridge's freezer first - a chest-type (which fortunately, also had some frozen bottled water ). 
Both freezers' meat were still rock solid after the black out. Even the ice cubes were still ice cubes!

So - during the summer, that's what I'll do. Freeze as much bottled water in the freezer,


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Canned chili, at least nowadays, is mostly modified food starch/filler with just enough meat added to be able to legally list meat in the ingredieints. Not a good protein source, even if there are beans in it. Now if you added a can of beef or some freeze-dried beef bits to a can of it, I might say it would be OK. But by itself, it's just all sodium, starch and spices........little to no meat. Personally, I can't stand the stuff, but as a base that I'll add 1# browned beef, a can of green chilies, a can of drained pinto beans and a can of real diced tomatoes with a slow simmer for 1/2 hour, then you're talking a chili I'll eat. I have a fussy palate, I'll admit, but I have my standards. Canned beef, canned chicken, canned pork, low-sodium SPAM and canned ham we have stocked up on for our protein sources to add to the dried long-term storage foods that also have little real meat in them.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I prefer Stagg chili too, but atm all i have is Hormel chili and it usually goes on my hotdogs or turkey burgers. ( to eat it just as chili I need to really kick it up a few notches by adding Sharp cheddar cheese, sour cream, & homemade salsa) As someone already pointed out, their chili is mostly beans tomatoes, sauce, and some beef or turkey. It is less about amount of protein then it is calorie intake. if you are buying this for protein I suggest instead getting reduced sodium Spam, Corn beef, Corn Beef Hash, canned ham ( not the refrigerated ones), and if u like chili make chili out of one of those.

If you don't know about Quinoa, this grain is a complete protein. so next time instead of making beans and rice try beans and Quinoa.

To get out of the canned meat boredom/fatigue, I tend to by foreign canned meat for a larger selection of canned meat goods, like canned mutton meat for example. 

Personally I find tuna to be less desirable due to the low calorie content. Canned salmon would be a better choice


----------

